# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  AXA Resto Du Jour Deux

## Island Visitor

Today, it is Mangos.  This resto sits on Barnes Bay, opening to the beach, just beyond the point from Mead's Bay.  The setting is gorgeous, the menu is outstanding, the wine list is quite good and the staff are great.

A clear Two Yums Up from The Food Man!

----------


## Dorocke

IV~ Your photos are making me want to give AXA a try, as I have contemplated it before although at Cap Juluca.  Are the Anguillans more genuinely friendly than the SBH frenchies?  I enjoy SBH natives for the most part but still often get the sense that they're out for the $$ as far as the shopkeepers.  You walk in the store and they're all smiles and greetings... and if you walk out w/o a purchase, you get a grunt of a farewell...

Can we have Blanchard's next?  I read their book long ago.

----------


## LindaP

Blanchards is over-rated in my book....we went there with friends a couple yrs ago, and their "trained" wine steward was not very helpful, so our friend chose a bottle, and when we wanted to get another....they were out of it!!!!!
  We did email the Blanchards, and they emailed an apologie back, but I think there are a lot better restaurants in AXA than theirs. And yes, the Anguillian people are genuinely extemely friendly and lovely people.
  IV, next time try Olivers!!!!! LindaP

----------


## JEK

> ... and if you walk out w/o a purchase, you get a grunt of a farewell...



Perhaps they just missed your au revoir and bonne  journ

----------


## Island Visitor

AHowell:  The people of AXA are some of the friendliest I have ever met.  Just very, very warm people.  They dont meet strangers either.  We had a great time.

We did indeed do Blanchards.  We had four adults and five kids, with a couple books to be signed.  We got a cook's tour of the kitchen, Royal Treatment, a plum table, and the best meal I have ever had anywhere.

Let me say it this way:  

We almost did a Meg Ryan (When Harry Met Sally) at the dinner

It should be noted that Mel and Bob Blanchard were not even on the island and the entire resto was being run by Lowell and Clinton (both in the book).  It was UBERgood.

----------


## Island Visitor

As to Cap versus Malliouhana, if there are kids involved - Malliouhana, hands down.

If it is just a couple, the equation shakes out like this:

1. If you like Glam Chic, a kind of place where you can almost hear the zen music "Om" in the background, Cap Juluca is hard to beat

2. If you want an oasis that just sets your soul to rest the minute you enter it, Malliouhana is fantastic.

----------


## Dorocke

Ahhhh, no more, I can't even consider this till '08!  i.e., You're killing me!

----------


## Island Visitor

> Ahhhh, no more, I can't even consider this till '08!  i.e., You're killing me!



Here is what a GREAT trip would be:

Fly into SXM, immediately pop over to Malliouhana for three or four nights and then head over to St Barth for a week or ten days.

After that, I'd be even more worthless than I already am.

----------


## DAL

I am enjoying your restaurant reports!  Mangos has been one of our favorites for years.  Were you there on a night when there was music?  I remember a few years ago, someone gave Dave (one of the owners) a blow up doll which sat in the lounge area.  One of the bands was playing everyone was dancing, next thing we knew someone was dancing with the doll. It was hilarious. The doll has since gone missing, Dave has no idea what happened to it.  BTW did you get to meet Dave?  He is quite a character from New Jersey. 
Blanchards is also a great favorite of ours.  The food is really fabulous and the atmosphere is great.

----------


## Island Visitor

We said Hi to Dave on our way out.  No music the nites we were at Mangos which suited me fine.  Really a cool place.  Great location and food.

----------


## Petri

> Are the Anguillans more genuinely friendly than the SBH frenchies?  I enjoy SBH natives for the most part but still often get the sense that they're out for the $$ as far as the shopkeepers.



There probably isn't a right answer but in our opinion, the french in SBH are much friendlier and genuine than people in Anguilla _in general_.

We have met people in Anguilla from all the categories but you'll get a smile much easier in SBH and it feels more real.  Not that you wouldn't get fine service without smile, not every country is all "happy happy joy joy is everything alright did you enjoy your meal".  At the other extreme, the WinAir manager in Anguilla is a classic, almost like from Faulty Towers and makes St. Maarten feel like a paradise.

We have missed Blanchards and Hibernia on Anguilla but we have tried most of the others, including some more with a lot less tourists.  While there are several good restaurants as such, there's no culture in food in Anguilla and thus their original food is rather simple.  A simple fish is what they do the best, really.  Visit one of the expensive restaurant at the hotels and you won't get value for your money, and the service is hardly genuine.  Now if you think about the big hotels in SBH and what French has done in the food culture, you'll get the comparison to SBH.

PS. Trattoria Tramonto has been our favourite in Anguilla.

----------


## LindaP

Hi Petri,
     Yes....Tratoria Tremonto was the BEST!!!!!!!But I heard it is being bought up, along with "Blue Waters" next door.....so sad.....they had wonderful food!!!!!And what a location~~~~~hopefully they will relocate????? Great people.....LindaP

----------

